# RPC Professional 2009



## Eismann2070 (31. März 2009)

Moin

 Sicher für einige der hiesigen Gamer ganz interessant: Auf der RPC 2009 gibt es dieses Jahr die Workshopreihe RPC-Professional zum Thema "Onlinerollenspiele, Design, Progammierung und Vertrieb".


*Samstag, Workshopraum 2:*
 11.00 Uhr - 12.00 Uhr Making Of: Drakensang Am Fluss der Zeit    
 Dieser Workshop bietet einen kompakten Überblick von der Grundidee, über das Design zum fertigen Spiel.

 12.00 Uhr - 13.00 Uhr Concept Art:Character Design    
 Endlich ein Seminar über die Gestaltung von Charakteren für Computerspiele, z.B. an Hand von exklusiven Einblicken in ein Critter-Design für SACRED II. Anatomie, Geometrische Formen, Silhouettenwirkung und mehr wird anhand eines spontanen Charakterdesigns life, 2d-zeichnerisch, veranschaulicht. Kursleiter Scherwinski ist seit 2003 professioneller Illustrator. www.klausscherwinski.de 

 13.00 Uhr - 14.00 Uhr Studiengang Gamedesign    
 Was für Voraussetzungen benötigt der Studiengang Gamedesign, welche Schwerpunkte setzt er und welche Berufsaussichten hat man in der großen Welt der Spieleprogrammierung. Dies und mehr soll hier beantwortet werden.

 14.00 Uhr - 15.00 Uhr 3D-Engines
 Viele Computerspiele - und gerade Rollenspiele - besitzen eine lebendige virtuelle Welt. Oft steht dabei neben einem ausgefeilten Spielkonzept die grafische Darstellung dieser Welt im Vordergrund. Hierzu greifen die meisten Spieleentwickler heutzutage auf eine imposante 3D-Grafik zurück, die mit Hilfe sogenannter 3D-Engines zum Leben erweckt wird. Dieser Vortrag / Workshop führt in die Grundlagen einer solchen 3D-Engine ein und zeigt, wie man mit einfachen mathematischen Mitteln lebendige 3D-Welten für Computerspiele erschaffen kann.

 15.00 Uhr - 16.00 Uhr Community Management Daily Business
 Das Daily Business im Community Management beim Hamburger Software und Games Publisher dtp entertainment AG.


*Sonntag, Workshopraum 2:
*11.00 Uhr- 12.00 Uhr Was ist so interessant an 'Massive Multiplayer Online Gaming'?    
 In jüngster Zeit wird 'Massive Multiplayer Online Gaming' in der Praxis wie in der Wissenschaft als Motor der internationalen Video Spiele Industrie bezeichnet. Doch was genau ist eigentlich dieses 'Massive Multiplayer Online Gaming'? Welche Differenzierungsmerkmale gibt es? Welche Problemstellungen sind mit dem 'Massive Multiplayer Online Gaming' verbunden? Was macht das Themenfeld so interessant?

 12.00 Uhr - 13.00 Uhr Gildenleiter ein potentieller Top-Manager?    
 Gerade Massive Multiplayer Online-Rollenspiele basieren auf Teambildung. Diese Teambildung von High Performance Teams führt zur Ausführung und Erlernung von Fähigkeiten, die am Arbeitsplatz gefragt sind. In diesem Vortrag werden die verschiedenen Gildentätigkeiten vorgestellt und ihre Aufgabenbereiche mit Anforderungskriterien in der Wirtschaft verglichen.

 13.00 Uhr - 14.00 Uhr Datenschutz und -sicherheit in MMOs    
 Dieser Vortrag soll ein kleines Licht auf die Folgen der persönlichen Selbstdarstellung in Massively Multiplayer Online-Rollenspielen und
 verwandten Spielen werfen. Zum einen wird behandelt, welche Rolle der Schutz der persönlichen Daten in MMOs darstellt. Zum anderen werden auch einige kleine Beispiele gegeben, welche negativen Folgen ein mangelndes Bewusstsein von Sicherheit im Internet haben kann.

 14.00 Uhr - 15.00 Uhr Shaderprogrammierung    
 Wer sich heutzutage eine teure Grafikkarte kauft, sollte sich fragen, wofür er da eigentlich Geld ausgibt! Viele Spiele benötigen Grafikkarten mit besonderen Fähigkeiten, um die von den Spieleherstellern entwickelten Effekte (z.B. Feuer, Wasser, Licht, Spiegelungen) darstellen zu können. Doch wie erstellt man solche Effekte? Und was haben die Grafikkarten damit zu tun? Der Vortrag gibt eine Antwort auf diese Fragen, indem er in die Grundlagen der Shader-Programmierung einführt.


 Ciao,

  Eismann


----------

